# BF Goodrich Crusader challenger.



## vintagemore2000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi I just got this bike a week or so ago, It is a nice rider. BF Goodrich Crusader 26" It looks to be all original, sans the newer tires ! I am in need of a headlight if anyone has one please pm me if so thanks.


----------

